# New Van.



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Why is it that so many of us have had the same idea and moved to an RV.
We hopefully collect our new RV on 26th March.
Our decision to change vans was not that we did not like our Hobby, we loved him. It's just that we could not have the necessary adaptions done to him to allow us wheelchair access for Farhan.
Our new van is a Sunseeker 31ft. 2 Slide.
Hopefully this will give us the space needed.
I hope we do not fall into the same trap as Snelly. Not sure of the weight of the van until sunday when we hope to check the progress.

Keith is now busy extending our pitch at the club to make sure that we can fit him on.
So we may not be out and about for a couple of weeks but hope to see some of you soon.
Kath, Keith and Farhan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Space??? You should be able to rent some of the rooms out in that size van. But wish you happy and safe journeys in it.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Congratulations the new van sounds fab, look forward to seeing you again soon!


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Hi. Just spoke to the dealers and we are well within our weight limit. 6.3 tons. So no problems there for us.
Thats a relief. 
Kath


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations on getting your new RV ordered Kath, sorry I missed your original posting, but we got there in the end :lol: :lol: 
Hope that everything goes well with the handover and look forward to seeing you and it soon......

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im off to register the domain name "RVFacts.com", then I can sell it to Nuke... :lol: 

Im so glad it appears to be within weight. Although don't believe all your told. I'd check the plate and get it weighed myself. Its a minefield! But if it is only 6.3T, thats impressive for a 31ft rv with 2 slides... wish mine was under 7.5T! :lol:

When we going to get to see some pictures then??

Has it been converted with a wheelchair lift?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi.. Congratulations, 
I'm sure you'll love the new purchase .. look forward to seeing some pics! 

oh ..btw , welcome to the 10mpg club :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> oh ..btw , welcome to the 10mpg club :lol:


Is that what you average Jim?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shane.. don't sweat mate :lol: :lol: 
10 mpg is average for petrol engined

I get round 12 - 14mpg and that's pulling a 750kg trailer, fully loaded fulltiming.

The best MPG I got was in Morocco where they don't 'mess' with the diesel trying to make it "greener" :roll:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Phew! Seller did tell me figures of around 14 mpg... so he's probebly right.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

congratulation Kath :wink: 

Hope it fit's all your needs :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Phew! Seller did tell me figures of around 14 mpg... so he's probebly right.


I think I also told you that figure Shane, based upon the figure that Jim told me he achieved and his rig is very similar to yours matey :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

At the minute the mpg figure is fantastic!! 

Mainly because im not allowed to drive her  

Sorry to highjack your thread Kath...


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> if it is only 6.3T, thats impressive for a 31ft rv with 2 slides...


it'll be more than impressive! 8) it'll have to be Divine Intervention


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Being the nosey bugger I am, I contacted a Sunseeker agent in the US and enquired on the weight. They only have a 29ft C class Sunseeker with twin slides and it has a GVWR of 14050lbs (6386.4 kg) and a carrying capacity of 1705lbs (775kg). As long as your 31ft'er is no more that 16500lbs you'll be fine.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

According to our spec sheet the GVWR is 14050lbs
This they told us works out to 6.3tons.
Will see you at the weekend with the specs and Pictures. We are now booked in Fri and Sat.
Kath


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice one, be great to see you all. Were coming in the RV, i've got a driver!


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*New Van*

Hi Just to let you all know that we collected our new van yesterday and will be using it for the first time this weekend. We bought it from Westcroft which has recently become part of Brown hills group. No problems at all so far to report (except that they put two of the tie downs for the wheelchair in the wrong place.They sorted this before we left)
Very friendly group who were very helpful. Loved the deal we got. They gave us what we paid for our old van They did the deal with our van unseen. Did not even check it over when we took it in for exchange.
Just accepted what we said. (this was a surprise considering that our old van was 7 years old.)

Not had time to take any photos yet but hopefully will this weekend then I will try to post them.
Little Kath


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats great news, were you going this w'end?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

So pleased for you Kath..... Can't wait to see the photo's
Happy RVing and welcome to the dark side :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*new van*

Hi , not going off anywhere this weekend. Staying on our private club. where we keep the van. Having to alter our pitch to get the van on.
kath


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well enjoy your new rv folks. When are you next at a meet/rally?


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*new van*

Next weekend we are at the Scots meet. Also booked for subs rally in August. Off to France in June for 3 weeks so not booked any more yet.
Will let you know when we do.
LittleKath


----------

